# Johnny Stewart cassette caller.



## bowace

I have a JS 512 cassette caller that hasn't been used much and hasn't been used at all lately because I bought a FoxPro FX. However, the sounds that I have tapes for on the JS are better than anything that the FX has, especially for crows. My problem is that the JS player is old and the batteries won't charge, so I have a dilemma, sell the JS player with a bunch of tapes many unused or try to get replacement batteries which are really expensive from JS, cheaper from other sources but are replacements for the originals. Another thought is to get the tapes that I use most and convert them to digital and load them onto the FX. But FX won't tell me how to do that, I guess that they want me to download from them the sounds I want for a fee. Another gotcha. Any advice appreciated to fix my dilemma. How much is the JS and the tapes worth?


----------



## Mattuk

to PT Bowace. Can't really help you on that one but I'm sure someone on here can!


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum bowace. If you have a microphone on your computer, or any digital device you can record them I believe and then download to your FX. I certainly don't fault FoxPro for not telling you how to do it, selling sounds is after all a viable source of income for them.
I think wilded sold one not long ago on this forum, how many tapes do you have ?


----------



## JTKillough

If you have an old cassette stereo player (cassette deck) you can plug a male RCA cord into the headphone jack of the stereo unit. This may take a different sized plug, so you may need an adaptor. Then plug the other end into you microphone jack of you computer. To make an MP3 file you will need an MP3 program recorder, it can be had for free here- http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ ...Then you will need the Foxpro utility for programming your FX, you can get it from Foxpro. Record your tapes, in doing so save the file as an MP3 file. You will only need about 5 minutes of recording and that is a big MP3 file so you may have to trim it down using the sound recorder. If you file is too big, you will soon run out of memory. Most important-back up your foxpro sound files in the foxpro utility before you re-program the unit, if lost you cannot get them back. It will take a little techy-ing, but it will work, I have done it. Make sure your following instructions correctly, the hard part is recording and saving sounds to file.


----------



## Furtaker

I record all of the JS sounds I want on my FX and it works great. The most trouble I had was getting the volume set right but once that was good I had no problems.


----------



## joseph

HI,
you said you have many tapes.
I am looking for the js CT116B cassette..
I would like to purchase it from you if you have one or will trade with a few extras that i have..

I agree the cassette tape sounds can't be beat...


----------



## youngdon

Try sending a PM to him Joseph.


----------

